# Hair Algae on New Setup



## bugs (Jul 19, 2006)

I've searched for threads on Hair Algae and see a number of solutions on offer from reducing light periods to increasing ferts. However, my tank has only been setup for 5 days with the algae first being noticable on day 3, mainly on the Java Moss.

Light = 2.5wpg (20 gall tank).
CO2 = Got the levels up to about 30ppm 2 days ago.
Ferts = None (advised to avoid for the first 30 days).

So... should I be pragmatic about it, accept that it's just new tank syndrome, and just wait it out while the tank establishes itself?

Or, should I be more proactive? I've already been manually removing as much as I can, however, being on the Java Moss makes it particularly tricky to remove. I'm planning to add more plants in a week or so. Should I be doing more?

Finally... Considering Flourish Excel, however, no sure whether that's such a good idea so early on in the tanks development?

Grateful for any suggestions.

Cheers

Here is the tank on day 2:


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

The tank looks like it is on it's way to being a very nice tank! I do see two problems with the setup

1 - It is underplanted. Try to get some more plants in there. They don't have to stay in there forever, just for the first month or two until things get growing well and the tank settles in a bit.

2 - You are not fertilizing. Why not give the plants what they need from day one? Are you using Aquasoil and Powersand by chance?

I have yet to get hair algae in a new tank setup especially that quick but I always fertilize from day one to make sure the plants have what they need to grow well. You may also want to increase the CO2 a bit more if you can. I don't see any fish in the tank so there are no worries about "gassing" fish with high CO2 levels.

Diatoms and Green Dust always seem to show in the first week or two. That is what I consider to be new tank syndrome. I have yet to start a new tank and not have these two types of algae 

Hair Algae in moss is a hard thing to overcome. I always just toss the moss and get more instead of dealing with it


----------



## bugs (Jul 19, 2006)

Hi, thanks for the advice.

I thought I had to avoid ferts for the 1st 30 days, however, I'm beginning to see that this is not strictly true.

I've added some general liquid feed and will get on and order some dry ferts and more plants. Thanks again.

PS. Not Aquasoil and Powersand - mines simply JBL Aqua Plus substrate.


----------

